

Upgrade to Android 4.1 Jelly Bean released - jdeibele

Just got prompted to upgrade my Galaxy Nexus to 4.1 and it's in process.<p>#1, I hope this works well on Friday the 13th.   Nice sense of humor by somebody at Google.<p>#2, I got a Nexus because it was exhausting trying to keep up with upgrading my phone to the latest version of CyanogenMod or other unofficial releases.  Really glad that this version is rolling out so fast after source was released.
======
jdeibele
Disappointed so far with Google Now - "calendar 3 o'clock" is recognized but
brings up a web search for that. Needs to get more Siri-like so it brings up
the calendar app and shows 3:00

